# isidewith political test, which party do you agree with most?



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

@Sabrah told me to take this test, it's very interesting and it gives some insight into your preferred political party. Here's a link to the test:

America’s Most Popular Online Voting Guide

It's mostly for Americans, but some of the parties are also European, like Green, Conservative, and Socialist (from what I know about European, or at least UK politics, Labor is the socialist party) 

My results were that I sided with the Republican party the most, at 95%. Here's my results:

I am 95% Republican. Which political party do you side with?

The only thing I think it got wrong was that it said healthcare was a higher priority for me than foreign policy, which definitely isn't right. Other than that, it was completely right. 

What were your results?


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

There was another thread with this test in it not long ago "(USA) Political Party Test", but it didn't have a poll. I got 87% for the Constitution Party. It's still interesting to take whether or not you're an American, since it gives you more practical information on your political views than say the Political Compass test.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am part way through this test and I can see where this one is going.... Some of these questions are downright asinine.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently I am a green party, actually I am more of a libertarian this test was directed towards Republicans, I wish you luck in the next election. Your hypocrisy is unbearable for anyone with reason.

Green Party 
on foreign policy, environmental, social, domestic policy, and economic issues.
compare answers
79%Democrats 
Democrats 
on environmental, social, and domestic policy issues.
compare answers
46%Socialist 
Socialist 
no major issues.
compare answers
30%Libertarians 
Libertarians 
no major issues.
compare answers
2%Republicans 
Republicans 
no major issues.
compare answers


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am glad there is "no major issue" with me being 46% socialist, what a joke....


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> I am part way through this test and I can see where this one is going.... Some of these questions are downright asinine.


I thought a lot of the questions were difficult to give a simplistic answer to, or there wasn't really an appropriate option for me. I got 90% libertarian though and I am like libertarian-leaning centrist (too apathetic to be a full-blown libertarian).


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

97% Green. 

According to this, my ideology is "Left-Wing Libertarian".


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

85% green. I agree, I've voted on our equivalent of the Green party every year in a row.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Did someone say party ?!1! 

/becomehalfnakedanddance


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Green party 94%
Democrats 90%
Republicans 15%

Strongly Left-Wing, moderately authoritarian. 

That's not very surprising. I'm German after all.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

stultum said:


> Green party 94%
> Democrats 90%
> Republicans 15%
> 
> ...


Well it is, as it would have been more stereotypical if you were right wing :tongue:


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

My results...
I am 85% Green. Which political party do you side with?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Loaf said:


> Well it is, as it would have been more stereotypical if you were right wing :tongue:


NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!

Different right wing, they were called the national SOCIAL German WORKERS party after all. :tongue:

Also, I'm more of a pinkish brown than green.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

stultum said:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!
> 
> Different right wing, they were called the national SOCIAL German WORKERS party after all. :tongue:
> 
> Also, I'm more of a pinkish brown than green.


I actually got an image in my mind then of an angry German lol

Still right wing though :tongue:


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

It gave me Constitution Party as my highest even though I intensely disagreed with all of their foreign policy stances. Unspecified Conservative was next.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

My Results:
*- 83% Green*
- 68% Democrat
- 64% Libertarian
- 44% Constitution
- 43% Conservative (Really? That high?)
- 28% Republican 
- 8% Socialist


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Libertarian with 93%, followed by Green with 68% and then Constitution with 55%.

I'm so... not at home politically in the Netherlands.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> Libertarian with 93%, followed by Green with 68% and then Constitution with 55%.
> 
> I'm so... not at home politically in the Netherlands.


Are you really that bothered by our social safety nets?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Not that I know much about American politics, but:
Democrats 93%
Green Party 92%
Socialist 66%
-
Left-Wing

Your political beliefs would be considered strongly Left-Wing and moderately Libertarian on an ideological scale, meaning you tend to support policies that promote social and economic equality.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Democrat: 93%
Green: 93%
Socialist: 56%
Libertarians: 43%
Republicans: 11%

Strongly left-wing, moderately authoritarian.


----------

